# Deere Loader ID



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what model loader is mounted on this 4230? Seller doesn’t know and I don’t want to google 1000 loader pictures to decipher it. Thanks.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

58 ??


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

47?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

58. Nathan, I take it it is missing the serial plate? The riser from the attachment frame that the bucket hinges on is designed like your pic on a 58 whereas on a 47 the riser was more square.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> 58. Nathan, I take it it is missing the serial plate? The riser from the attachment frame that the bucket hinges on is designed like your pic on a 58 whereas on a 47 the riser was more square.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I assume it's missing. It was advertised yesterday and when I asked the seller what model loader he replied "4230... oh, you meant the loader. I don't know" 
I'm still kind of looking for a cheap 100 horse loader tractor for a bale grab and this meets the cheap criteria ($7900) but I didn't like the look of that single bucket cylinder and I wanted to look into it some more. For the price I could nearly convert it to double cylinders but it's getting close to spring for that, even if it hasn't felt like it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with the members that stated loader model is 58


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the good info, folks. Today the seller offered me the tractor for $7200 if I bought it this weekend. He’s 300 miles away and I have a few things I can’t schedule around this weekend so I’m guessing it’ll be sold before I ever see it but if not I don’t think I could beat it for the money, even with it not being the most desirable loader.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't sweat the single bucket cylinder!
A lot of industrial loaders are single cylinder on the bucket!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Don't sweat the single bucket cylinder!
> A lot of industrial loaders are single cylinder on the bucket!


Oh, I know. Our Bobcat uses a single too. I was more concerned that with the design and the age of the loader, the single may not have been rated as high or as strong as what I want for an 18 bale grab. I need all of the tilt strength I can get. I agree it would be worth finding out, even the hard way.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you going to get the opportunity to check it out?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Oh, I know. Our Bobcat uses a single too. I was more concerned that with the design and the age of the loader, the single may not have been rated as high or as strong as what I want for an 18 bale grab. I need all of the tilt strength I can get. I agree it would be worth finding out, even the hard way.


18 bale grab? Might want to check the specs out on the loader. Could be an overload situation (or close to overload) IMHO.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> 18 bale grab? Might want to check the specs out on the loader. Could be an overload situation (or close to overload) IMHO.
> 
> Larry


Looked for specs. Didn't find. Some months ago I started a thread for minimum loader tractor for that grab and I think it was bbos suggested the minimum to be a 4020 with 148 loader. I could be wrong but I'm assuming I'm looking at similar specs on this unit.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Looked for specs. Didn't find. Some months ago I started a thread for minimum loader tractor for that grab and I think it was bbos suggested the minimum to be a 4020 with 148 loader. I could be wrong but I'm assuming I'm looking at similar specs on this unit.


I know with a Kuhn they recommend a 2200# capacity (2600# tie grabber), my 15 bale they recommend a 1900# (2400# tie grabber) and I have it on a loader with 2900# capacity that is comfortable to use. I have a smaller tractor with a 2500# loader capacity that, something puckers up a little sometimes while using the tie grabber in particular. All these weights are based upon a 50# bales, my bales averaged 62.5# last year as a point of reference. Just to throw another curve into the equation.

Note: I have two grapples, so the non-tie grabber is usually used on the smaller tractor.

I have a choice to which tractor to use, hopefully you do also. You would think the specs are available somewhere for that loader/tractor. 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I’m looking at really limited use, especially the first year. It would be only for restacking a few NH stacker stacks and maybe topping some. If I like it and know I’d be using it more, it would surely get replaced with a nicer, newer, 4x4, yadda yadda, overall better tractor. In the short term I’m not ready to spend nice tractor money.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

My wish list is a MSL, both present loaders are NSL. If you find a MSL at a good price grab it, you'll be glad you did, IMHO.

Larry


----------

